# Troubleshooting- BlitzSafe Ipod adapter in glove box



## b6inATL (Aug 26, 2008)

Ordered this mod hooked it up and it works.
However, the sound is very distorted on the speakers coming from iPod and iPhone audio source
Sounds like crap. It's like the bass is going to the tweeters, etc.
Same mp3s when burned to a CD sound great on dynaudio soundsystem.
ANY IDEAS??? 
This is the connection in glove box where cd changer would go


----------



## PLO74 (Aug 9, 2006)

I have the same issue with mine, so I installed a new one and had the same issue. 
I have no clue, so I just listen to books on tape becasue there is no bass.


----------

